# 25 HP Briggs & Stratton Intek



## tenmil (Jul 7, 2009)

This engine backfires and smokes and will not operate at full power. I put in new plugs but suspect carb may need work - 200 hrs. Local service says I should drop the bowl and check for debris?? Any advice for a semi-technical type?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

What colour of smoke, Gray or more black? 

BG


----------



## tenmil (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for reply - more black and intermittant. On low speed the power surges. On higher speeds it backfires and smokes black intermittantly. The old plugs had a lot of black carbon. It doesn't have nearly the power it had and when I engage the deck it almost dies with not enough power to cut a dandelion.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It is running to rich, I would say. Check the air cleaner, make sure the choke works correctly. Adjust/Clean and or rebuild the carb.

Also check the oil as it maybe over full.

BG


----------



## tenmil (Jul 7, 2009)

Can anyone verify cylinder head torque for this engine and the sequencing?


----------



## Madcat737 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't have a manual but i just did my 21 hp and the torque was 220 inch lbs. I called briggs when ever i needed a torque value. Use this number if you want to get thru
414-259-5333. Just make a star for the sequence. Also do it in 2 steps. i torqed mine 150 then final 220.


----------



## tenmil (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------

